# Year 2 reading age (6/7 years)



## LoraLoo

As the title says- on the Oxford reading tree books, what colour/stage is your child at?


----------



## Quartz

I read in DD class and it ranges from Level 3 (Yellow) up to free reading but the majority of the year are between levels 8-10.


----------



## sabby52

My son didnt have a reading level in year 2 (primary 3) but his friends ranged from level 2/3 to level 12/13. He is in primary 4 (year 3) now and the reading levels in his class range from level 4/5 to level 14/15.


----------



## MerryAnn

Interesting


----------



## CaptainMummy

Sabby, is the reading level the stage of book that they are on? Paige is in primary 1, so no idea what is normal lol


----------



## sabby52

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Sabby, is the reading level the stage of book that they are on? Paige is in primary 1, so no idea what is normal lol

Yes, most books will have a level and a stage on the back cover :flower:


----------



## CaptainMummy

sabby52 said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Sabby, is the reading level the stage of book that they are on? Paige is in primary 1, so no idea what is normal lol
> 
> Yes, most books will have a level and a stage on the back cover :flower:Click to expand...

Oh I never even noticed that before! Thanks :)

Eta. Paige is in P1 (so same as reception?) and is on stage 3.


----------



## Quartz

most are colours and linked to oxford reading levels


----------



## sabby52

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> sabby52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Sabby, is the reading level the stage of book that they are on? Paige is in primary 1, so no idea what is normal lol
> 
> Yes, most books will have a level and a stage on the back cover :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I never even noticed that before! Thanks :)
> 
> Eta. Paige is in P1 (so same as reception?) and is on stage 3.Click to expand...

Is there a coloured sticker by the stage 3 ?


----------



## CaptainMummy

Nope, just says stage 3.
It does say down the side 'Book band 4 blue'


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar is in PY1 he's in book band 7 - turquoise


----------



## lindseymw

Joshua isn't on a band/stage, the School put him straight on to 'free reading' when he started in reception. 

In the Y2 class room, there are books starting from Stage 3.


----------



## sabby52

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Nope, just says stage 3.
> It does say down the side 'Book band 4 blue'

She is level 4 in Oxford reading tree levels, the book she is reading may not be one of the oxford reading books thats why it says stage 3 as well as the blue band.


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank you for the responses, seems like theres quite a range. 

Amy is 6 and on orange/turquoise (stage 6 and 7?) and treads these fluently. She loves reading at home, and spends a lot of time writing (usually letters to us all)

I suppose I was just a bit surprised to see on her progress report that they've marked her below expected progress, attainment and effort for maths, reading and writing. She enjoys her homework and needs very little help. 

They said she needs to work on her letter formation. Personally I think this is pretty bloody good for 6?! 

My son struggled with the work at school so I'm not one of those parents that can't see when their child is struggling, but Amy has always seemed to have taken it all in her stride.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 43


----------



## lindseymw

LoraLoo, I wouldn't be too concerned at what they put her progress as at the moment. 

Joshua's Teacher was explaining that there has been massive change in the curriculum in Y2 but the department responsible for the change hasn't released what the benchmark scores are so the Teachers don't actually know where to put children (& won't know until after the School year as ended.) They are probably being over cautious.

They put Joshua at 'Good/Attained' but he is the highest achieving child in his class. The teacher wanted to put him in the top bracket but wasn't allowed to because she doesn't what they have to achieve to get into it.


----------



## Cattia

My DD is 6 and in year one. She's on orange but I'm not sure what number that is?


----------



## alibaba24

Dd is in p1 and is reading stage 5


----------



## loeylo

lindseymw said:


> The teacher wanted to put him in the top bracket but wasn't allowed to because she doesn't what they have to achieve to get into it.

A similar thing happens in secondary school. It's so frustrating, we can't put kids at the top level because that means that they have achieved everything. There is no way of putting them as on track to achieve everything, it is just "secure" or "consolidating" or "developing" - you cant say they are secure until the end of the course. They are all technically developing until the course is completed, but if it is just the short reports with the numbers (we call them "tracking reports") all the parents of bright kids will call up and ask why their kid isn't at the top level. The wording is beyond frustrating! They only get one full report and one parents night per year where we can properly write comments (not that it is physically possible for me to write more than one report for each kid per year ...!) so these 12-weekly reports are meaningless!

I wouldn't worry about it. Her writing looks great for 6 and if she is confidently reading the books set I would maybe see how she does with a higher level. If she is enjoying reading at the current ability, just leave her to do so. At 6, in my opinion, it is more important that they develop a love for reading rather than moving up the levels really quickly.


----------



## Quartz

lindseymw said:


> LoraLoo, I wouldn't be too concerned at what they put her progress as at the moment.
> 
> Joshua's Teacher was explaining that there has been massive change in the curriculum in Y2 but the department responsible for the change hasn't released what the benchmark scores are so the Teachers don't actually know where to put children (& won't know until after the School year as ended.) They are probably being over cautious.
> 
> They put Joshua at 'Good/Attained' but he is the highest achieving child in his class. The teacher wanted to put him in the top bracket but wasn't allowed to because she doesn't what they have to achieve to get into it.

Same here. The teacher also said that cant say amymore because until the end of term they havent actually been taught everything they need to know and therefore have not proven they can do it (to the teacher)


----------



## Quartz

LoraLoo said:


> Thank you for the responses, seems like theres quite a range.
> 
> Amy is 6 and on orange/turquoise (stage 6 and 7?) and treads these fluently. She loves reading at home, and spends a lot of time writing (usually letters to us all)
> 
> I suppose I was just a bit surprised to see on her progress report that they've marked her below expected progress, attainment and effort for maths, reading and writing. She enjoys her homework and needs very little help.
> 
> They said she needs to work on her letter formation. Personally I think this is pretty bloody good for 6?!
> 
> My son struggled with the work at school so I'm not one of those parents that can't see when their child is struggling, but Amy has always seemed to have taken it all in her stride.

Her writing looks perfect for her age to me I dont know what they are talking about. It looks the same as my DD and she got marked at expected level. It looks a lot better than some I have seen


----------



## LoraLoo

Thank you. I wasn't at all concerned until I saw the progress report.
From speaking to some of the mums, it seems The majority of the year 2 children have all got similar reports to Amys too. They've had a lot of teacher swapping going on this year so I wasn't sure if that was the reason or not. 
I think it was the effort part that particularly bothered me because she does really try.


----------



## lau86

They push them hard don't they, I didn't do joined up writing till at least yr 3/4


----------



## LaughOutLoud

DD is in year 1 and is currently on book band Oxford level 9. She is advanced with her reading as started reading herself before school. Her books are so long and it does take a long time to get through her weekly books that they send them home with, plus the discussions that come after reading.

They also make them write in cursive handwriting from reception and DD has the hang of this now.


----------



## dani_tinks

My son's (6 yrs old) in year 1 and on Orange (not sure on the level?). I don't know if that's good or not but he's enjoying reading and we try not to push him. I gather they're being pushed hard as it is now. His teacher's really annoyed about it all!


----------



## Nibblenic

My year 2, 6 year old is on White/silver books. Not sure where that fits into Oxford but is ahead most of her class. She could read more difficult books but our school likes them to have read a vast majority of a colour before moving them on. 

Tbh I just let her read at home, what she wants, the schools books ar not the best anyway.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy is 6 and is given Oxford Reading Tree level 11 which is lime although she generally free reads. I don't bother with her school reading books so much now she is such a confident reader and she reads other stuff to me at home, for example she has just finished Matilda. Reading has always been her strength and she could read before starting school so is advanced. I am a teacher and would say an average Year 1 child at this point in the year would be on level 6 or 7 (orange or turquoise). My little boy is 4 and starts reception in September and is currently reading ORT level 2, which is red.


----------



## morri

we dont have reading levels here... they just have one book each year which is a collection of stories starting with simple 3 word sentences without punctation to short stories and short poems. from y2 it is one big book with normal book font writing full of short stories , poems and some one page short stories.


----------



## mandarhino

6, nearly 7, year old in Y2. Hasn't been taking school books home since about October and we're just reading her own books. I think she's technically in the lime reading group at school but it's not something the teacher has mentioned to us. She just said she's doing fine and there were no concerns at the last parent teacher evening.


----------



## purplerat

My son is 6 and year 1 and on turquoise books/ level 7 x


----------



## TeaCup203

A lot of my daughters class are on lime. Daughter is a free reader


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia's 5, 6 in July & in Year 1 and is on gold band stage 9 I think it is, she loves reading :)


----------

